# My first image transfer!



## fstop23 (Jul 18, 2008)

Long live polaroid!  I guess that's ironic, but hey, here it is:






I used polaroid 669 in a polaroid land camera 103.  Fabriano hot press paper.  It's a bit messy, I know, but this is the first of many.  Enjoy!


----------



## compur (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## rob91 (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## timbearden (Jul 20, 2008)

I love image transfers, they are so much fun and unpredictable.


----------



## terri (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice job - you have good colors here, and you clearly have a good smooth hand with your brayer. Well done!

Once completely dried, you can spray them with a UV protectant spray (you may wish to test a small area first, but these sprays don't usually affect the color dyes), which will seal them from UV rays and other pollutants than can cause deterioration of the dyes. Since there will be no more Polaroids within a few years, it's more important than ever to preserve your art.

Enjoy them while you can.


----------



## fstop23 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mooseontheloose (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice first transfer! I got to make more of these before the poloroids run out.


----------

